# Waveceptor Weekend



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Following on from a number of themed "weekends" what about Waveceptors.

What it is and what you think of it.

Here is my nomination. *2006 model GW-002E (cal 2911). G-Shock Solar Waveceptor*. Stainless steel case with black rubber strap. All looks a bit "stealth" but it does look a treat. Full auto EL, timer, stop watch, 4 alarms, 2 time zone, auto-receive waveceptor (Rugby and Germany) and solar powered with various enegy saving modes. Quite a lot of watch for less than Â£70.










I thought it was not working when I first got it as it would not receive any signals or update. Trust me to get a waveceptor on the ONE week in the year when MSF was off for annual maintenance!!!









I now have a watch that needs no help from me at all in order to keep itself running and to stay on time.

Works a treat. Not had it long enough to comment otherwise, so I would like to hear from other 'ceptor owners.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

QRL SU20??

George,

Here is one more..

Roger nw qsy lunch


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Funny you should mention WaveCeptors. I just pulled the trigger on one of these from Roy:










I had been looking at the Junghans Mega 1000 but, at three times the price, it doesn't make a great deal of sense for the uses I intend to put it to.

I'll let you know what I think when it arrives


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Here's mine










Be careful if you change the bracelet as the lugs mark easily.

The crystal is synthetic, so this watch makes a good beater.

I use it to set all my watches by.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

makky said:



> I use it to set all my watches by.


That's precisely what I intend to use mine for.

I'll definitely be changing the bracelet. I might put it on a NATO. I'll have to wait and get a feel for it first.

I much prefer the style of this one to many of the others, especially those that have integral type bracelets that perhaps can't be changed so easily. Many integral type bracelets don't suit my skinny wrists


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Like the look of that last pair - nice dial!

Roger - been on 2m most of the afternoon, calling some of the /P's doing the "Backpackers" comp.

QRT for T now.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> been on 2m most of the afternoon,


George....

we used to hold long qso,s on 70cms SU20, hoping that someone else would join us .......very very quiet around here...pity, I like 70cms

Roger


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Same round here mate with 70 - dead as a dodo. There is generally some waffle on the local chatbox (GB3HZ) but that's about it. Shame really, so much space to natter - so little nattering actually going on.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Quick and dirty photo as it's very dull here now









*Casio Wave Ceptor WVQ200*










As you can see, I've changed the supplied bracelet for a green NATO. The Chinese made, metalised plastic case is a very light weight and does mark _very_ easily. I got away with minimal damage though thanks to makky's warning 

Functionally the watch is excellent and can receive signals from the USA, Japan and both Rugby and Frankfurt in Europe









The dial is one of the nicest I've seen, with impressive lume too!


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

That is nice Rich, looks much better "on the wrist" as it were.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Of course, it's only just occurred to me, the reason for the plastic case is to help the internal antenna's reception of the radio signal that would otherwise be impeded by a metal case.

How about if Citizen and Casio got together to make an "Eco-Ceptor"! A combination of Eco-Drive and Wave Ceptor technologies that results in a watch that runs and stays accurate for its entire life! No winding, no battery replacements and no need to ever adjust the time









Don't tell me there is such a beast!


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> Quick and dirty photo as it's very dull here now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just bought one of these off fleabay (Roy was winchester when I bought, I understand he's got them back in stock). Unfortunately, I bought the blue dial which is not nearly as nice looking as the black dial. But as you say, it's just a reference watch for setting the others - it's not as if I'll ever wear it.

I believe Casio make solar-powered watches (see photo above), but not as a global atomic. Still waiting for one of those ideal 'reference' watches.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

rhaythorne said:


> Of course, it's only just occurred to me, the reason for the plastic case is to help the internal antenna's reception of the radio signal that would otherwise be impeded by a metal case.
> 
> How about if Citizen and Casio got together to make an "Eco-Ceptor"! A combination of Eco-Drive and Wave Ceptor technologies that results in a watch that runs and stays accurate for its entire life! No winding, no battery replacements and no need to ever adjust the time
> 
> ...


Rich - look again at the spec of mine: Thats exactly what it is!!









Solar powered - atomic clock


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Blimey, so it is! I should have re-read your initial post









I might have to to get one of those or take a look at some more of the latest models


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

I realise it isn't the weekend any more but since I just ordered one of these.....










(With apologies for the pinched photo.)

They are apparently sold in UK/Europe and USA models, with syncing to Rugby/Germany and Colorado respectively. They appear to have it all - eco-sloar drive, atomic clock syncing, chrono functions, GMT dual-time, 24 hr scale and alarm.

I haven't got it yet but will post more impressions once I have.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Will that Citizen sync with the Japan clock too? Then it truly would be universal.

Best regards David


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

That's a coincidence quoll, I just ordered one of those this morning!!

I really wanted the one with the leather strap rather than the bracelet but no one seems to have one of those in stock yet. I can always change the strap later. Fingers-crossed it arrives safely; I've no idea of the reputation of the place I ordered it from. Come to think of it, I can't even remember their name off the top of my head


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Boxbrownie said:


> Will that Citizen sync with the Japan clock too? Then it truly would be universal.
> 
> Best regards David


David,

I don't think so - I could not find any information from Casio on that. If they do make a Japan-sync one , that will be three distinct models. The US and European models are seperate and will not 'inter-sync' as far as I know.



rhaythorne said:


> That's a coincidence quoll, I just ordered one of those this morning!!
> 
> I really wanted the one with the leather strap rather than the bracelet but no one seems to have one of those in stock yet. I can always change the strap later. Fingers-crossed it arrives safely; I've no idea of the reputation of the place I ordered it from. Come to think of it, I can't even remember their name off the top of my head


raythorne,

Great minds, eh? We should compare notes when they arrive. I did not know that they came on straps - I thought they were all bracelets.

Have you seen the US-market ones just released? They are essentially the same watch, but in several new colour schemes. The yellow-on-black is very, um, striking. Have you also noticed that they have no crown?


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

I have it! That was fast - next day delivery.

First impressions (bearing in mind this is the first quartz watch I have bought since I got the WIS bug):

It feels like a 'real' watch, not a toy. The solid stainless steel case has a good weight, as does the solid link bracelet. (I took the bracelet off simply because I couldn't be bothered sizing it right now.) Fit, finish and quality are all good - overall it feels like a quality product. The 'black' dial is actually a dark grey (as they often are) with a starburst texture effect. Very smart. And I love the 100% analogue face, which is what attracted me to it in the first place.

Even though it is not needed, I miss the crown - just feels wrong without it somehow.

Operation is a strong point. I was able to manual-sync to Rugby quite easliy. It is amusing watching the watch correspond to "...at the third stroke, it will be 10:21 and 40 seconds....". I suspect it will be even more amusing seeing it continuing to correspond after a month or so with no re-setting by me!

Switching between all the modes is fun, as the hands motor all over the place as the switching happens. Remembering which button does what will take some practice, with four to choose from. It has radio/atomic clock syncing, solar power, 24 time, GMT/second time zone, alarm, chrongraph to 24 hours elapsed time and perpetual calendar to the year 2100. Phew!

Oh, and the lume is good too.

A quick & dirty photo:


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

A slightly better photo with the bracelet back on:


----------

